# Poodle



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Is she the same as Prairie Poodle Ranch?

Did you have a written contract? What did it state? Did you break the contract by rehoming the puppy yourself? 

This is very sad and I think you did the caring thing finding the puppy a good home locally.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

She wanted the dog back so that she could sell it again. If she did not want it bred again she could have simply asked for evidence of Twix being spayed. I don't think I would want a replacement from that breeder.


----------

